# Grand Canyon



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well was gonna go to yosemite but somehow ended up in the Grand Canyon than on to Quarzite,the canyon was about 10 degrees at night and about 35 in the Day Cold but all and all it was very nice. Was in awe the whole time, Than on to arizona my wife went shopping nuts.I'll post pics soon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So what happened? Did you forget your GPS??







JK!

Glad you had a good time!
Looking forward to pics...did you know we love pics????


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

You know Im still wondering


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You're probably glad you're not in Yosemite tonight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

actsholy44 said:


> Well was gonna go to yosemite but somehow ended up in the Grand Canyon than on to Quarzite,the canyon was about 10 degrees at night and about 35 in the Day Cold but all and all it was very nice. Was in awe the whole time, Than on to arizona *my wife went shopping nuts.I'll post pics soon*


I don't need pictures of that...I have plently of images of my DW shopping....























....."but it was on sale"


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Which Grand Canyon campground did you stay at and what did you think of it?


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it true that you can't drive to the viewpoints anymore? You have to park some miles away, and take a shuttle bus or something???


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

s said:


> Is it true that you can't drive to the viewpoints anymore? You have to park some miles away, and take a shuttle bus or something???


Parking isn't that far away, but yes, you have to take the shuttles that run continously along the canyon, stopping at designated viewpoints. I think it is a great system to cut down on the traffic. We stayed at the campground inside the park, walking distance to the canyon, or a shuttle comes to the entrance of the campground. Spots are tight, but they need to maximize the space. Besides, who wants to sit in a campground when the Grand Canyon is 1/4 mile away! We were there in late May and temps at night were about 30, days about 70-75. Perfect.


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

you can still drive right up on we stayed in the park campgrounds,with hookups only the spiket was frozen


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

actsholy44 said:


> you can still drive right up on we stayed in the park campgrounds,with hookups only the spiket was frozen


not really "full" hookups then.


----------

